# Best Baits Lynnhaven inlet



## Mad Mike (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey guys and gals,

I have been fishing the Lynnhaven inlet for awhile and I love using squid strips---but the crab eat the heck out of them. Can someone recommend a good bait that the crabs wont
eat as much.

I prefer not to use minnows--I don't want the hassle of buyiing and storing them

Thanks,
Mad Mike


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

First off what are you trying to catch? A minnow is not a bad bait at all just make sure that you are moving it and you will catch flounder and other fish as well. A live finger mullet works well also I like to use these baits on a Carolina Rig. Berkley Gulp bait works well. You can use a jig head or the same Carolina Rig.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Cast net and a 5 gal. bucket to store them, use what is already in the water so the fish are used to seeing them. Carolina rig with enough lead to keep it near the bottom.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Live mullet - get them at Atlantic Bait & Tackle if you can't get them with cast net. Don't get too many they are hard to keep alive.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Catching minnows is fun...use a small cast net or minnow trap. Just put them in a ziplock bag and freeze them until you need them. Don't worry about the hassle of keeping them alive. More economical than Gulp. Hook a minnow then a strip of squid and you're in business. The crabs will latch onto just about anything any way. You could also try strips of cut bait...will still attract crabs but is tougher than squid or minnow.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

welcome to the family


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

Gulp, especially on a yak. 
Little mess, they are there at the start of fishing (no catching required) and they are proven (at leaast by me to me) to catch fish.
I'd have more in the well if I spent time fishin when I was looking for bait.

nw


----------

